# South Dakota ?'s



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Hello Gentlemen,

I am leaving for South Dakota for some pheasant hunting with my dad and brothers (on the cheap) this Friday. I will be hunting near Aberdeen. I have talked with the local biologist for areas to hunt, but I was wondering if anyone had any good tips or tricks for that area or SD in general? We will have 4 people in our group.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I have never hunted up by Aberdeen, but have hunted South Dakota eight different years - it is a magical place! Depending on bird numbers, you may be able to shoot huns, sharptails, and pheasants. South Dakota has some interesting road hunting laws - be sure to check them out and use them to your advantage if you are having a hard time finding birds. Also, make sure you know what time the hunting opens for the day - it's a set time (i.e. noon, 10am, 9am) depending on where you are located in the state. 

Generally speaking, the landowners are approachable and some may even let you hunt. You can get a list of landowners and sections owned by stopping at the local co-op and asking for it. 

Best of luck - take lots of pictures!!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Have you ever hunted South Dakota before? If not, the birds are smart and you’ll need to hunt areas that 4 guys can surround/contain (i.e. fence rows, small weed patches, ditch banks, old farmyards). It would be wise to send one or two members of the group around the end and then work towards them. If you all spread out in a line and push through a place, the birds will just run ahead and fly wild. Man, I wish I was going this year!!


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Nope never been, but I'm super stoked. We will likely use blockers if we cant get them to hold still. I will take a bunch of pics I'm sure. Thanks for the tips by the way.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

CPAjeff said:


> Generally speaking, the landowners are approachable and some may even let you hunt.
> Best of luck - take lots of pictures!!


Maybe outside of Clark County. 

South Dakota should be on everyone's bucket list. Great time and a lot of birds.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Update, day one is in the books, and I learned alot about these south Dakota birds. We had a 4 man crew and havested 10 roosters, and probably saw about 80 pheasants! To be continued.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Slap That Quack said:


> Update, day one is in the books, and I learned alot about these south Dakota birds. We had a 4 man crew and havested 10 roosters, and probably saw about 80 pheasants! To be continued.


Congrats - two shy of the four man limit isn't too shabby for your first day in pheasant heaven! Can't wait to hear more and see pics!


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Update, day two was ruff, talked with a bunch of guys at the hotel and looked like the average hauls for a 4 man crew was one to two birds, we ended up with 6. After hearing that we felt pretty good. Day three one of our party had to leave dropping us down to three man crew. We harvested 7 birds that day. Day four we all limited out it was the experience we were looking for. Day five started home and decided to hit the grasslands for a hour, and it paid off. I dropped two priarie chickens and one sharptail in less than an hour. I will get some pics up and a better write up later.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Slap That Quack said:


> Update, day two was ruff, talked with a bunch of guys at the hotel and looked like the average hauls for a 4 man crew was one to two birds, we ended up with 6. After hearing that we felt pretty good. Day three one of our party had to leave dropping us down to three man crew. We harvested 7 birds that day. Day four we all limited out it was the experience we were looking for. Day five started home and decided to hit the grasslands for a hour, and it paid off. I dropped two priarie chickens and one sharptail in less than an hour. I will get some pics up and a better write up later.


Sweet man! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------

